# Uber probes driver for allegedly trying to kiss singer Nikki Williams



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-probes-driver-for-allegedly-trying-to-kiss-singer-nikki-williams/


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

That driver must have been really desperate. She ain't that great looking. While I don't doubt that there are creepy drivers out there, if this guys background was clean, what set this off?

I'm in no way defending this driver, it just seems really convenient that in the last 6 weeks, every article is shitting on Uber for "Sexual assaults". 

My wife works at the hospital, and she constantly gets hit on by some of the creepy guys passing through the ER. I don't see that shit hitting the news every night.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> That driver must have been really desperate. She ain't that great looking. While I don't doubt that there are creepy drivers out there, if this guys background was clean, what set this off?
> 
> I'm in no way defending this driver, it just seems really convenient that in the last 6 weeks, every article is shitting on Uber for "Sexual assaults".
> 
> My wife works at the hospital, and she constantly gets hit on by some of the creepy guys passing through the ER. I don't see that shit hitting the news every night.


Your wife isn't semi-famous either.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Your wife isn't semi-famous either.


Well, I guess any press for a low end artist is good press right?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well, I guess any press for a low end artist is good press right?





RideshareGuru said:


> Your wife isn't semi-famous either.


Ya but this could be a PR move from this singer right?Since Uber is everywhere nowadays .


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Ya but this could be a PR move from this singer right?Since Uber is everywhere nowadays .


Ya, could be. Or it could be yet another inappropriate/illegal action by a part time, inexperienced driver who was never vetted nor trained by the company he works for.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Ya, could be. Or it could be yet another inappropriate/illegal action by a part time, inexperienced driver who was never vetted nor trained by the company he works for.


I could also walk out of my front door tomorrow and get hit by a bus. This is just as unlikely.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I could also walk out of my front door tomorrow and get hit by a bus. This is just as unlikely.


You are so precious. Blindly defending Uber the way you do.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are so precious. Blindly defending Uber the way you do.


I really don't want to. I'm really getting pissed off more at the stupid antics of some shit driver. The fact it's tied to Uber sucks for the good drivers. If the driver was a private limo driver, or even a bus driver - it would be back page news.

I'm just waiting for "Uber caused it to snow on Saturday" or "An Uber driver caused a mud slide in California yesterday".


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Ya but this could be a PR move from this singer right?Since Uber is everywhere nowadays .


This was more or less along the lines I was thinking. I think it was the Kardashians that tied themselves to some kind of debit or credit card. The cards were SHIT, people sued the Kardashians and not the card company. It's a little reverse for Uber, but you get the drift.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I really don't want to. I'm really getting pissed off more at the stupid antics of some shit driver. The fact it's tied to Uber sucks for the good drivers. If the driver was a private limo driver, or even a bus driver - it would be back page news.
> 
> I'm just waiting for "Uber caused it to snow on Saturday" or "An Uber driver caused a mud slide in California yesterday".


Now there's a position I can respect. I would have more sympathy for Uber too if it were not for the fact that uber has brought these incidents on themselves.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Now there's a position I can respect. I would have more sympathy for Uber too if it were not for the fact that uber has brought these incidents on themselves.


But there's the rub. The only reason that Uber is even being reported right now, is because they are pushing the PR stuff hard. The reason you don't hear about any bad taxi driver or limo driver - there isn't a single national 40 billion dollar taxi or limo company. Last month there was a taxi driver that drove into a house in Chicago - the driver ran away & thank god he didn't kill the home owner. I found a blurb about it in our local paper - it wasn't national headlines. If that dude was an Uber driver, it would be right on the front page of every newspaper from California to New York. That driver would be a dealing meth addict or something on day one, and then found he wasn't like 4 months later.

I'm not trying to downplay any type of sexual assault, but it happens every day, and as tragic as it is, we only hear about it when it when a Uber driver does it. All it does is make my life harder.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> But there's the rub. The only reason that Uber is even being reported right now, is because they are pushing the PR stuff hard. The reason you don't hear about any bad taxi driver or limo driver - there isn't a single national 40 billion dollar taxi or limo company. Last month there was a taxi driver that drove into a house in Chicago - the driver ran away & thank god he didn't kill the home owner. I found a blurb about it in our local paper - it wasn't national headlines. If that dude was an Uber driver, it would be right on the front page of every newspaper from California to New York. That driver would be a dealing meth addict or something on day one, and then found he wasn't like 4 months later.
> 
> I'm not trying to downplay any type of sexual assault, but it happens every day, and as tragic as it is, we only hear about it when it when a Uber driver does it. All it does is make my life harder.


One of the reasons yes, but definitely not the "only" reason.
Here are more potential reasons...
1. Uber or drivers have been operately illegally in almost every market tehy enter
2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis. 
3. Uber is secretive about their data so there is no way to know if they are more dangerous or less dangerous than taxis or Limos however there is a vast amount of circumstantial evidence indicticating it is unsafe.
4. Until recently, it appeared Uber was unwilling to improve safety.
5. Uber uses a large network or untrained, unvetted, unsupervised, part time drivers. The inexperience has led to many incidents. 
6. Uber's pay structure has led to a very high turnover insuring a high proportion of inexperienced drivers.
7. Uber crossed the line when threatning reporters. I'm pretty sure that leads to unfavorable stories.
8. Nobody likes Travis. Well maybe his Mom does.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> One of the reasons yes, but definitely not the "only" reason.
> Here are more potential reasons...
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operately illegally in almost every market tehy enter
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis.
> ...


For real - I want to debate this with you a bit more. The problem is it's 2am, and I've got to take care of the kids in less then 6 hours. I promise I will come back with some snazzy remarks. Your absolutely fare with what you have posted - I just need a bit of time to put all of my response together.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I could also walk out of my front door tomorrow and get hit by a bus. This is just as unlikely.


_Well if you did get hit by a bus,lets hope they take you to your wife's hospital,ha h lol_


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Take survey:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/should-uber-provide-all-drivers-with-security-cameras-poll.9395/


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Are we not supposed to kiss the passengers anymore? When did they implement this new rule?


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Uber should do personality tests. I don't see why not, that will weed lots of them.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Uber should do personality tests. I don't see why not, that will weed lots of them.


How bout a f'n DRIVING test? They are hiring drivers. You would think if they were concerned about safety, this would be the first place they would start!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Ya but this could be a PR move from this singer right?Since Uber is everywhere nowadays .


That IS a great angle arto71! Are you in the "spin" business?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> One of the reasons yes, but definitely not the "only" reason.
> Here are more potential reasons...
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operately illegally in almost every market tehy enter
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis.
> ...


Here's my reply - I guess it really didn't take long to come up with a retort.

1. Uber or drivers have been operated illegally in almost every market they enter - "Almost" every market. And almost every state is willing to work with them - except Nevada were the cash flow to politicians are fast and furious.
2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis. Assault has been happening since the beginning of time. Just look at your local police blotter. Sexual assault is also the most unreported crime. Weird that it's front story news when you have a company that's worth 40 billion, and when someone sees dollar signs in their eyes that it all of a sudden gets reported more frequently. 
3. Uber is secretive about their data so there is no way to know if they are more dangerous or less dangerous than taxis or Limos however there is a vast amount of circumstantial evidence indicating it is unsafe. Limo and Cab companies don't report this data just like Uber doesn't report it. In the few states that did have some kind of report on livery services, it's over 5 years old. Asking for Uber to release their data is no different then asking Yahoo to release data on everyone who searched the word "bomb". If I were Uber, I would fight this. And when the state requires it, then also require every livery company to provide the same data, so you can compare apples to apples. 
4. Until recently, it appeared Uber was unwilling to improve safety. Really we don't know - I don't have an answer to this one either.
5. Uber uses a large network or untrained, unvetted, unsupervised, part time drivers. The inexperience has led to many incidents. Maybe, maybe not. How many taxi drivers start out? And of those who start out what states require training or an exam? We really don't know what the impact of having part time drivers is just yet. Really - it's the media explosion and reporting that's lead everyone to the conclusion that there have been "many incidents". 
6. Uber's pay structure has led to a very high turnover insuring a high proportion of inexperienced drivers. Yep, just like any type of low pay, thin margin business. The ones that stay make enough, the ones that go, most likely sucked. 
7. Uber crossed the line when threatening reporters. I'm pretty sure that leads to unfavorable stories. This entire incident was messed up. Uber's D-Bags in charge should have kept their mouth shut. Also, this was reported from a dinner with press people that was supposed to be "off the record". Some credible news sources refused to publish this incident because the reporter acted in bad taste and wanted to make a name for him/her self. 
8. Nobody likes Travis. Well maybe his Mom does. Maybe - we don't even know if he has a mom. Some people think that he was just "hatched".

When there is a "Changing of the Guard", meaning the older, entrenched businesses feel threatened - There's going to be a media shit storm. The Taxi/limo/car service companies and unions want that cash flow to continue into their coffers unimpeded. The unions and companies that pay to have their stories of plight into the media, that their drivers are "under paid slaves, and Uber comes in and steals their sandwich, and make their business irellevant because Uber doesn't follow the rules" is true. Uber is a disruptive technology - it breaks the rules and in the end, some states cave and some haven't. Now unions and cab companies have to divert cash from lobbyists and their pockets to purchasing new cars, cleaning out their driver ranks, building software and a host of new things they don't want to pay for.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Here's my reply - I guess it really didn't take long to come up with a retort.
> 
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operated illegally in almost every market they enter - "Almost" every market. And almost every state is willing to work with them - except Nevada were the cash flow to politicians are fast and furious.
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis. Assault has been happening since the beginning of time. Just look at your local police blotter. Sexual assault is also the most unreported crime. Weird that it's front story news when you have a company that's worth 40 billion, and when someone sees dollar signs in their eyes that it all of a sudden gets reported more frequently.
> ...


I agree most of things you mention above but #3 and #5.
I personally don't have any issues for them not to release any data as long as they put cap hours logged by drivers, it's flat out unsafe to drive 20 hours a day or 120 or more a week.
Try to go to get hired any limo or cab company there is a in person interview ,have to know basic knowledge of your town ,orientation, rules what you can or can't do and some training.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I agree most of things you mention above but #3 and #5.
> I personally don't have any issues for them not to release any data as long as they put cap hours logged by drivers, it's flat out unsafe to drive 20 hours a day or 120 or more a week.
> Try to go to get hired any limo or cab company there is a in person interview ,have to know basic knowledge of your town ,orientation, rules what you can or can't do and some training.


Oh I agree with you on capped hours. I may not do this full time, but there's no way I could drive longer then 10, and I would expect any regulations to totally make that a rule. I would like to see all drivers follow Federal DOT rules that truck drivers are required to follow:



> FMCSA's new hours-of-service final rule:
> 
> 
> Limits the maximum average work week for truck drivers to 70 hours, a decrease from the current maximum of 82 hours;
> ...


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> How bout a f'n DRIVING test? They are hiring drivers. You would think if they were concerned about safety, this would be the first place they would start!


Yeah no shit. A London resident told me the drivers there MUST know the city to even consider being a driver. A two year process. Now that's extreme but they should do some type of mandated DMV type test for drivers. Written and driving test.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Ya but this could be a PR move from this singer right?Since Uber is everywhere nowadays .


I don't think any woman wants to gain fame for an incident like this.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Drive ofrsOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I don't think any woman wants to gain fame for an incident like this.


I never heard of internationally leaked sex tapes either


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Well ok maybe there's some broken women out there who would do such a thing, but not Nikki Williams. Show some respect for this high flying performer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> How bout a f'n DRIVING test? They are hiring drivers. You would think if they were concerned about safety, this would be the first place they would start!


THREAD # 19/UBD L.A.: F'N A! Say what you
want about Lyft, they REQUIRE a 30 minute
test-drive, and they've cracked down on
"mentors" who have shortened this aspect of
assuring public safety.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> One of the reasons yes, but definitely not the "only" reason.
> Here are more potential reasons...
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operately illegally in almost every market tehy enter
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis.
> ...


I doubt it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I never heard of this *****


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Here's my reply - I guess it really didn't take long to come up with a retort.
> 
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operated illegally in almost every market they enter - "Almost" every market. And almost every state is willing to work with them - except Nevada were the cash flow to politicians are fast and furious.
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis. Assault has been happening since the beginning of time. Just look at your local police blotter. Sexual assault is also the most unreported crime. Weird that it's front story news when you have a company that's worth 40 billion, and when someone sees dollar signs in their eyes that it all of a sudden gets reported more frequently.
> ...


*7) Integrity is doing the right thing, even if no one is watching.*
Because this guy thought he was "off the record" he stated his TRUE feelings. _This company has shown time and time again it has no integrity._


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are so precious. Blindly defending Uber the way you do.


I would say there's about a 97.3% chance he works for Uber. Some people will do anything for money. Including, dare I say it - Defend Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> How bout a f'n DRIVING test? They are hiring drivers. You would think if they were concerned about safety, this would be the first place they would start!


Hahaha, I bet that never crossed their minds. Bottled water, yes, but not qualified drivers/water boys.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Uber should do personality tests. I don't see why not, that will weed lots of them.


Or maybe guaranteed minimum wage if you go a year without raping anyone.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Your absolutely fare with what you have posted


*YOU'RE* absolutely *FAIR* with what you have posted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Uber should do personality tests. I don't see why not, that will weed lots of them.


Uber actually does personality and drug tests in Mexico City. Tests take six hours and are done by independent company.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber's thoughts and payers are with the victim.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Here's my reply - I guess it really didn't take long to come up with a retort.
> 
> 1. Uber or drivers have been operated illegally in almost every market they enter - "Almost" every market. And almost every state is willing to work with them - except Nevada were the cash flow to politicians are fast and furious.
> 2. There has been assaults happening on a very regular basis. Assault has been happening since the beginning of time. Just look at your local police blotter. Sexual assault is also the most unreported crime. Weird that it's front story news when you have a company that's worth 40 billion, and when someone sees dollar signs in their eyes that it all of a sudden gets reported more frequently.
> ...


Just because a "changing of the guard" is going on, does not mean that there is not legitimate safety and insurance concerns.

In my opinion, putting a fleet of drivers out there without so much as an interview or driving test is just plain irresponsible and IMHO is flat out dangerous. No drug testing, no supervision, no legitimate background checks, no DMV checks, no anything. Just complete an online form and soon you will be driving. How does Uber even know who is filling out the forms? This is why fingerprinting is important.

The thing that compounds this the most is the extremely high turnover. For whatever reason, Travis refuses to pay above minimum wage. Low pay and high risk for drivers is going to make sure he will have an inexperienced fleet of drivers moving forward.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Just because a "changing of the guard" is going on, does not mean that there is not legitimate safety and insurance concerns.
> 
> In my opinion, putting a fleet of drivers out there without so much as an interview or driving test is just plain irresponsible and IMHO is flat out dangerous. No drug testing, no supervision, no legitimate background checks, no DMV checks, no anything. Just complete an online form and soon you will be driving. How does Uber even know who is filling out the forms? This is why fingerprinting is important.
> 
> The thing that compounds this the most is the extremely high turnover. For whatever reason, Travis refuses to pay above minimum wage. Low pay and high risk for drivers is going to make sure he will have an inexperienced fleet of drivers moving forward.


Travis LOVES high driver turnover. That's why he doesn't want to pay for background checks or drug testing, Those things cost money. He knows that by paying low rates drivers will eventually leave. He knows that the longer drivers work for him, the more likely they get together and DEMAND changes.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> Uber actually does personality and drug tests in Mexico City. Tests take six hours and are done by independent company.


Same company that does the background checks?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Just because a "changing of the guard" is going on, does not mean that there is not legitimate safety and insurance concerns.
> 
> In my opinion, putting a fleet of drivers out there without so much as an interview or driving test is just plain irresponsible and IMHO is flat out dangerous. No drug testing, no supervision, no legitimate background checks, no DMV checks, no anything. Just complete an online form and soon you will be driving. How does Uber even know who is filling out the forms? This is why fingerprinting is important.
> 
> The thing that compounds this the most is the extremely high turnover. For whatever reason, Travis refuses to pay above minimum wage. Low pay and high risk for drivers is going to make sure he will have an inexperienced fleet of drivers moving forward.


Excellent post.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Same company that does the background checks?


Background checks here in states? Or in Mexico City?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> Background checks here in states? Or in Mexico City?


Actually, I was kinda making a joke. It seems like maybe their background checks aren't always thorough if they're missing rapists. I would imagine the quality of the checks vary from country to country too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, I was kinda making a joke. It seems like maybe their background checks aren't always thorough if they're missing rapists. I would imagine the quality of the checks vary from country to country too.


Oooh, lol. Yes they do need to improve their background checks for sure. I found it interesting that it takes 6 hours in Mexico City. Of course Mexico City has a big kidnapping problem, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. With all the bad press they have on rapes, I'm sure they don't want a series of kidnappings on their hands too.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Oooh, lol. Yes they do need to improve their background checks for sure. I found it interesting that it takes 6 hours in Mexico City. Of course Mexico City has a big kidnapping problem, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. With all the bad press they have on rapes, I'm sure they don't want a series of kidnappings on their hands too.


I refused to travel to Mexico city on business. That's one place that can be really dangerous for business travelers. The one guy that worked for me that did volunteer, he had a person with him during the day, and was at a secure hotel at night. He wasn't allowed to travel alone at any point.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I refused to travel to Mexico city on business. That's one place that can be really dangerous for business travelers. The one guy that worked for me that did volunteer, he had a person with him during the day, and was at a secure hotel at night. He wasn't allowed to travel alone at any point.


I did a bit of traveling for business, Mexico City, Guadalajara, Tijuana and bunch of other cities. I never felt threatened in any way. By taxi drivers or anyone. Of course, I am mexican and blended in. I purposely tried to not stick out. I occasionally went into some pretty sketchy neighborhoods too. A lot of it is how you carry yourself. Lol, come to think of it only time I ever got jumped was a couple months ago, about six blocks from my house here in Los Angeles. This guy thought he could jump this old geezer, this old geezer taught him a lesson he won't soon forget.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

observer said:


> I did a bit of traveling for business, Mexico City, Guadalajara, Tijuana and bunch of other cities. I never felt threatened in any way. By taxi drivers or anyone. Of course, I am mexican and blended in. I purposely tried to not stick out. I occasionally went into some pretty sketchy neighborhoods too. A lot of it is how you carry yourself. Lol, come to think of it only time I ever got jumped was a couple months ago, about six blocks from my house here in Los Angeles. This guy thought he could jump this old geezer, this old geezer taught him a lesson he won't soon forget.


Let's hear it for the geezers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Let's hear it for the geezers.


It was actually kind of fun.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I never heard of this *****


You have now! ... Along with many others. Maybe it is a PR move! Jus sayin ...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Same company that does the background checks?


They make you piss in a cup and if it doesn't look green or some shit, you're good to go.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.cnet.com/news/whos-really-taking-you-for-an-uber-ride/

This article is the best written about safety I've seen.

From the article...

*People ask me what they need to become an Uber driver, I say, 'All you need is a smartphone, a car and a pulse,'" said Campbell, 27, who is a Los Angeles-based ride-share driver who blogs about his experiences.*
True, sooooo true.

What the expert in the article suggests...

*Other possible types of checks include training, in-person meetings and interviews, psychological and honesty tests, past employment checks and supervision, Rosen said. He believes the ride-sharing community should focus on putting time and money into establishing a standardized protocol for safe driver screening -- because if they don't do it, the government will.*
Since this is a DRIVING job, add a driving test, drug test and DMV record check to the list and then Uber would probably have a fleet of safe drivers. Until then, Uber is going to remain the most dangerous form of transportation.


----------

